# Are you looking for a free Precious metal auction web site?



## ozcopper (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you looking for a free Precious metal auction web site? Visit www.bullioncity.com You can sell all thing to do with bullion for FREE. This is a great new resource for Gold refining forum members.


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't get it copper is 3$/lbs but someone on there is selling 1lbs ingot for 27.xx Crazy!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2008)

Gotrek,

I offered the same logic as you on the realcent forum
http://realcent.forumco.com/topic~TOPIC_ID~3169~SearchTerms~copper.asp

Although it seems goofy to you and I, some people like bright shiny copper bars and are willing to pay a big premium.


----------



## Oz (Jun 6, 2008)

I recently saw a 1 pounder go for 40 some dollars on e-bay. Makes one wonder.


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm off to melt some copper pipe, harsh on the crucible but I'm sure I can make it back by reselling copper for 3-4 times it's value.

Wonder how he got the purity to .999 isnt' cathode copper .995 and that's pretty much as good as it gets.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 6, 2008)

999

http://www.sccc.fr/e_prod_compli.htm

Maybe even 999.5

http://www.walsin.com.tw/e-walsin/b/b_1_a.htm


----------



## Gotrek (Jun 6, 2008)

Must be 9995 I forgot a 9  and Stand corrected.


----------

